# Signal Strength



## mpaquette (Sep 25, 2007)

What is considered an acceptable signal strength for digital stations? I got my attic antenna set up this evening and am pulling in everything I hoped to. Signal strength is varying between mid 60ish on the low end and upper 70ish on the high end. This is with the antenna temporarily wedged in the corner of the attic. Once it's permanently mounted it will be higher and I assume those numbers will go up a bit.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

You'll have to provide more info. Specifically, what type of receiver are you seeing the signal strength readings on? Only then, can people help you.


----------



## mpaquette (Sep 25, 2007)

Using the tuner in my Pioneer plasma.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you're talking digital signals, as long as you get no pixellation or blocking, you've got strong enough signal.

If you experience pixellation or blocking, I'd recommend adding a Winegard HDP-269 pre-amp. It is for urban areas (12dB gain) and highly resistant to overload.

Regardless of where you place an antenna in the attic you're lucky to get 50% of the signal you would get on the roof.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I am approx. 100 miles west of Phily and can get channels 3, 6, and sometimes channel 10 with my OTA home brew antenna and amplifier. The signal strengths are sometimes as low as 30% and I can watch these with no problem. For my setup, the 25%~30% signal strength is the cutoff. It will probably vary by your tuner and other equipment as well.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

if you have a rotor rotate it until u start getting pix. note the sig strength and that will give u of the min sig strength you should have


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

or if is just weged in attic u might want to turn it a little bit eather way and see if signal goes up or down if it goes down read signal if it breaks up note signal
what i am tring to say is you have to find out yourself where the cut out point is
every tv is different .


----------

